# Wieviel Watt Netzteil bei Pentium 4 mit 3,4 GHZ



## Black-Phantom999 (3. November 2005)

Hi,

Wieviel Watt muss das Netzteil mindestens haben bei P4 mit 3,4 GHZ und wenn er sogar auf 3,8 GHZ hochgetaktet ist.

Zweite Frage wäre wieviel Watt das Netzteil bei einem AMD Athlon XP 2400+ haben muss

thx


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2005)

Black-Phantom999 am 03.11.2005 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Wieviel Watt muss das Netzteil mindestens haben bei P4 mit 3,4 GHZ und wenn er sogar auf 3,8 GHZ hochgetaktet ist.
> 
> ...



die reine wattzahl sagt nix aus bzw. nur etwas über die gesamtleistung, wobei die gesamtleistung aber nix nutzt, wenn auf einer der drei leitungen wiederum zu wenig ist... siehe signatur. daher kann man nicht sagen "X watt", 

was genau hast du denn vor?


----------



## Black-Phantom999 (3. November 2005)

mir ist eigentlich nur wichtig wieviel ob zb nen 350 oder 400 watt netzteil reichen würde damit der rechner bei beanspruchung stabil läuft... und was man in der Regel da eben nehmen sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2005)

Black-Phantom999 am 03.11.2005 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist eigentlich nur wichtig wieviel ob zb nen 350 oder 400 watt netzteil reichen würde damit der rechner bei beanspruchung stabil läuft... und was man in der Regel da eben nehmen sollte.


genau DAS versuch ich ja zu erklären...  das eine NT ist mit 350W besser als ein 400er, beim anderen isses umgekehrt...  manche 300W sind sogar besser als andere mit 500W... daher kann man nicht sagen "woviel watt", ganau wie du bei nem auto nicht sagen kannst "soviel PS, dann fährt der wagen garantiert 200"... zB


- ein NT mit amperwerten von 20/18/16 bei 3,3/5/12V hat 350W.
- ein NT mit amperwerten von 30/26/14 bei 3,3/5/12V hat 400W.

das "schwächere" ist aber besser, da die werrte besser verteilt sind - zB beim zweiten wären die 14A bei 12V sehr wenig für moderne grafikkarten.

oder für die boardversorgung ist 3,3V wichtig. zB ein NT mit 12/34/24 bei 3,3/5/12V wäre für das board ganz mies, aber es hätte formal gesehen "satte" 400W.



schreib also lieber mal auf, welche NT du kaufen würdest, dann kann man dir nen tipp geben, ob die o.k. sind und welches man nehmen sollte. bei bestimmten marken kann man aber halt schon sagen "ein X watt von BeQuiet reicht in jedem falle für ein system Y", aber man kann es nicht auf alle netzteile der welt ummünzen.


----------



## Dimebag (3. November 2005)

Black-Phantom999 am 03.11.2005 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist eigentlich nur wichtig wieviel ob zb nen 350 oder 400 watt netzteil reichen würde damit der rechner bei beanspruchung stabil läuft... und was man in der Regel da eben nehmen sollte.


Wenn du da keine dicke Graka drin hast reicht ein normales 350W NT von z.B LC-Power dicke.

mfg


----------



## Black-Phantom999 (3. November 2005)

ok leuchtet ein, danke


----------



## jack-ulm30 (3. November 2005)

Black-Phantom999 am 03.11.2005 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Wieviel Watt muss das Netzteil mindestens haben bei P4 mit 3,4 GHZ und wenn er sogar auf 3,8 GHZ hochgetaktet ist.
> 
> ...






also ich hab ein tagan netzteil mit 420 watt.

mein system:
P4  3,4  @3,9 
asus  6800gt
wakü
2 festplatten
2 laufwerke

also 420 watt ist für mich voll ausreichend
mehr leistung brauchst nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2005)

jack-ulm30 am 03.11.2005 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Black-Phantom999 am 03.11.2005 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab ein engelking 250w netzteil (13a@12v)
p4 3,4ee (102w tdp - wenn du nen prescott non-e stepping hast, zieht der enventuell mehr, alle anderen p4 3,4 liegen tiefer)
leadtek 6800gt
2festplatten
2laufwerke

läuft.
250w ist für mich vollkommen ausreichend. (zumindest solange ich kein vernünftiges so478 pci-e bord in die finger bekomme)


----------



## Wurti (6. November 2005)

Hi!
Habe das in meiner Signature angegebene System leider noch net...aber in 3 Wochen schon. Daher würde ich gerne wissen ob für die Konfiguration da unten (es kommt nur noch ein normales DVD Laufwerk, Netzwerkkarte und Soundkarte dazu) das 420Watt P5 Netzteil von BQT reicht.

Thx


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2005)

Wurti am 06.11.2005 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Habe das in meiner Signature angegebene System leider noch net...aber in 3 Wochen schon. Daher würde ich gerne wissen ob für die Konfiguration da unten (es kommt nur noch ein normales DVD Laufwerk, Netzwerkkarte und Soundkarte dazu) das 420Watt P5 Netzteil von BQT reicht.
> 
> Thx



gehe ich stark von aus.
dein system dürfte maximal 300w ziehen, eher um die 250 und bequiet hat qualitativ einen ganz guten ruf, sollte eigentlich die versprochene leistung bringen und die ist eigentlich auch ganz gut über die einzelnen leitungen verteilt, so dass ein vergleich auf w ebene schon brauchbare anhaltspunkte liefert.


----------

